
The Baltic States: The New Hotspot of Tools for Developers and Designers - eddylt
http://arcticstartup.com/2014/12/22/the-baltic-states-the-new-hotspot-of-tools-for-developers-designers
======
chompomonim
Waw, there are a few quite cool products I didn't now before. And I know the
community quite well ;)

~~~
eddylt
thanks, I'm getting comments about the ones I left out - looks like this will
need a followup :)

